# $3000 budget gravity feed or reverse flow cabinet?



## russmn (Oct 17, 2017)

I got the money now what? I want a big ole smoker but I also want it to be efficient! I’m coming for smoking on uds’s... I love my current flavor profile that I get on them. Also love the set it and forget I get from them. Please feel free to tell me what to get and why ? Remember 3000 is with shipping ! I’m really loving the t&k smokers !


----------



## daveomak (Oct 18, 2017)

Gravity smokers are very efficient..  well insulated...  Very heavy and expensive...  

Your UDS cooks very similar to the gravity smokers...  You could insulate a drum, reduce cooking costs, and cook prime rib weekly for a year or three and save money.. 

Since money's not a problem, I would look for a used Stump's design.....  but I'm cheap...  

http://www.southernqsmokers.com/smokers-gravityfeed.aspx

http://stumpssmokers.com/gravity-feed-smokers/


----------



## radioguy (Oct 18, 2017)

Check out Humpries.  They have a few in that price range.  https://humphreysbbq.myshopify.com/

RG


----------



## russmn (Oct 19, 2017)

Anyone have any advice? Is gravity feed really better then a reverse flow? If so why


----------



## dbchaplin03 (Oct 26, 2017)

I owned an Assassin 24 and absolutely loved it.  I sold it because it was huge and we move every 2-3 years with my job.  They have phenominal quality and craftsmanship.  Stumps are also one of the best from what i read but my Assassin was cheaper with more features.  The folks at Assassin were above and beyond great.  I was so impressed.  My only complaint with it was I travel all the time for work and you need to make sure you keep everything well seasoned (any smoker like this) because it is really easy to get rust in there.  And i was in California where there was almost no humidity.  I had 4 racks and only used 1 regularly, 2 on occassion, and the other two only got used a few times.  They rusted while on the garage shelf and had to be cleaned up and reseasoned before they could be used again.  That is all steel smokers not an assassin thing.


----------



## troutman (Oct 26, 2017)

Since you state you want to "set it and forget it" then you might want to consider a high end pellet burner similar to the MAK.....


----------



## socalsmokey (Oct 26, 2017)

I just ordered an assassin 24 and it's being delivered on Monday.  Looked at stumps, deep south, and found that assassin offered a lot for the price.  Can't wait to fire it up.


----------



## dbchaplin03 (Oct 26, 2017)

socalsmokey said:


> I just ordered an assassin 24 and it's being delivered on Monday.  Looked at stumps, deep south, and found that assassin offered a lot for the price.  Can't wait to fire it up.



You won't be dissapointed.  Mine was amazing.  If we didn't move so often i would still own it.  OUTSTANDING results.  You will be the center of attention if you aren't already lol


----------



## dward51 (Oct 26, 2017)

One of my bucket list goals is to own an Assassin gravity fed.  One of these days......  So that is my 2 cents worth also


----------



## russmn (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for all the reply’s guys ! I decided to order a T&k reverse flow cabinet smoker! I should have it next week!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 27, 2017)

Russ....  Very cool...  We will need pictures inside and out...  Pics of meat being smoked too...     and congrats on your new smoker... 

Dave


----------



## russmn (Oct 27, 2017)

Some sample pics! Not mine but same model !


----------



## daveomak (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice looking unit...


----------

